# downloadhelper firefox won't download from last.fm?



## tom1344 (Jan 4, 2009)

when i go on the site you am listening to a song doesn't pick it up, any other safe way to do this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't check, but am pretty sure that last.fm, and other sites like it, are for listening only; not downloading. Although, sometimes there is a link to allow you to purchase the song to which you are listening.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

does it work in IE

you might not have the media plug in enabled in firefox that the site uses


----------



## tom1344 (Jan 4, 2009)

well i can download from last.fm but yes made for listening


----------



## tom1344 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes i works great in ie , does last.fm just not compat with firefox , should i give you the addons i use?


----------

